# Getting Our Guns Back



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The Obama administration blocked the purchase of 87,310 M1 Garands and 770,160 M1 Carbines in 2010, saying the American-made antique rifles could "potentially be exploited by individuals seeking firearms for illicit purposes."

The move, however, triggered strong criticism among gun collectors, who said the U.S. government was being excessively concerned about possible firearm incidents involving the aging semiautomatic rifles.

Now it's time to renew friendships with your local Korean War vet, if you want to get your paws on an M! Garand. Count me in! Details here:

http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/news/nation/2012/01/113_103154.html


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Glen. I'm glad voices were heard regarding this. Those rifles are priceless to many of the soldiers out there who served. I myself would love to have one.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Interesting story, I also would love to have one of those.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd love to have one also,

I heard about this last year when the US goobermint rejected the importation, that was a Hillary / Obama tag team.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

_Thanks Glenway. I will have at least one if for no other reason, to just piss off those *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* libs. I've always wanted a M1 just because it's a rifle my dad used when he was in the Army._


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

220swift said:


> _Thanks Glenway. I will have at least one if for no other reason, to just piss off those *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* libs. I've always wanted a M1 just because it's a rifle my dad used when he was in the Army._


You can sure rock and roll with one!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

glenway said:


> You can sure rock and roll with one!


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

have never seen a m1 in person but man would I love to throw a little lead out of one of those.


----------

